# TINY LITTLE WORMS IN MY TANK



## skylight550 (Aug 25, 2005)

hey just minutes ago i found tiny little worms i mena TINY swimming in my tank TONS OF THEM I MENA ALOT!!! but they r so small u really have 2 look and they r skuiggaling and swimming i have no idea what to do?????

i have a 40 glaloln long tank 4 red bellys about 5 inchs each

HELP!!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

skylight550 said:


> hey just minutes ago i found tiny little worms i mena TINY swimming in my tank TONS OF THEM I MENA ALOT!!! but they r so small u really have 2 look and they r skuiggaling and swimming i have no idea what to do?????
> 
> i have a 40 glaloln long tank 4 red bellys about 5 inchs each
> 
> HELP!!!!


Do weekly 40% water changes, feed the fish less, clean up the mess they make after a feeding, and they should go away.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

yucky!


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> hey just minutes ago i found tiny little worms i mena TINY swimming in my tank TONS OF THEM I MENA ALOT!!! but they r so small u really have 2 look and they r skuiggaling and swimming i have no idea what to do?????
> 
> i have a 40 glaloln long tank 4 red bellys about 5 inchs each
> 
> HELP!!!!


Do weekly 40% water changes, feed the fish less, clean up the mess they make after a feeding, and they should go away.
[/quote]


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

dont worry thay are harmless.

you can also raise temp and add salt combined with what was said earlier.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> dont worry thay are harmless.
> 
> you can also raise temp and add salt combined with what was said earlier.


uh are u SURE it's harmless? . . do u know if it's coming from their poo or not? cuz they could b these intestinal worms , that are found in fish and frogs and birds and stuff . . they eat at ur pets intestinal system until they crap out their inards and die . . cuz they have no inside left . . it's sick

think they were called spike worms or sumthin, my frogs had em, and there was like TONS and they're tiny and they grow, and they're like thin lil whitish nooles, eww this is twitchin me out and making me all itchy talkin bout em, it was effin sick bro, i chucked my frogs and was like eff u i dont want that sh*t around here haha,,, cant treat it . . have to take it too a vet, and buy like hundreads of dollars worth of meds that MIGHT not even work so.. .

thats what i'm guessin u got


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

bc_buddah said:


> dont worry thay are harmless.
> 
> you can also raise temp and add salt combined with what was said earlier.


uh are u SURE it's harmless? . . do u know if it's coming from their poo or not? cuz they could b these intestinal worms , that are found in fish and frogs and birds and stuff . . they eat at ur pets intestinal system until they crap out their inards and die . . cuz they have no inside left . . it's sick

think they were called spike worms or sumthin, my frogs had em, and there was like TONS and they're tiny and they grow, and they're like thin lil whitish nooles, eww this is twitchin me out and making me all itchy talkin bout em, it was effin sick bro, i chucked my frogs and was like eff u i dont want that sh*t around here haha,,, cant treat it . . have to take it too a vet, and buy like hundreads of dollars worth of meds that MIGHT not even work so.. .

thats what i'm guessin u got
[/quote]

im 90% shure its Planeria.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> hey just minutes ago i found tiny little worms i mena TINY swimming in my tank TONS OF THEM I MENA ALOT!!! but they r so small u really have 2 look and they r skuiggaling and swimming i have no idea what to do?????
> 
> i have a 40 glaloln long tank 4 red bellys about 5 inchs each
> 
> HELP!!!!


Do weekly 40% water changes, feed the fish less, clean up the mess they make after a feeding, and they should go away.
[/quote]


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

i just noticed i have the EXACT SAME THING GOIN ON!! they are SOOO TINY!! i thought it was just bubbles, but i noticed they moved outta the water!!! wtf . . it's disturbing . . i'm scared they'll get outta the tank and like start being a parasite in my house or in me aswell ewwWW

um . . . is that possible? for it to get out? and effect ME and my house!?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

bc_buddah said:


> i just noticed i have the EXACT SAME THING GOIN ON!! they are SOOO TINY!! i thought it was just bubbles, but i noticed they moved outta the water!!! wtf . . it's disturbing . . i'm scared they'll get outta the tank and like start being a parasite in my house or in me aswell ewwWW
> 
> um . . . is that possible? for it to get out? and effect ME and my house!?


























dude these little freaks cant even survive a raised temp and some salt, you and your friends are safe!
:rasp:


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> i just noticed i have the EXACT SAME THING GOIN ON!! they are SOOO TINY!! i thought it was just bubbles, but i noticed they moved outta the water!!! wtf . . it's disturbing . . i'm scared they'll get outta the tank and like start being a parasite in my house or in me aswell ewwWW
> 
> um . . . is that possible? for it to get out? and effect ME and my house!?


























dude these little freaks cant even survive a raised temp and some salt, you and your friends are safe!
:rasp:
[/quote]

what if it's not palaria and it's sumthin else? cuz there is A FREAKIN LOT OF EM, SOOPER TINY and then there's even SOME BIGGER ONES NOW . .

i think it could be these other worms cuz i had my frogs in the same tank before, even tho i washed it out good, i'm super sketched out that these arnt as harmless as u say they are . .


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

bc_buddah said:


> i just noticed i have the EXACT SAME THING GOIN ON!! they are SOOO TINY!! i thought it was just bubbles, but i noticed they moved outta the water!!! wtf . . it's disturbing . . i'm scared they'll get outta the tank and like start being a parasite in my house or in me aswell ewwWW
> 
> um . . . is that possible? for it to get out? and effect ME and my house!?


























dude these little freaks cant even survive a raised temp and some salt, you and your friends are safe!
:rasp:
[/quote]

what if it's not palaria and it's sumthin else? cuz there is A FREAKIN LOT OF EM, SOOPER TINY and then there's even SOME BIGGER ONES NOW . .

i think it could be these other worms cuz i had my frogs in the same tank before, even tho i washed it out good, i'm super sketched out that these arnt as harmless as u say they are . .
[/quote]

well try to add some salt raise temp.
do they come out during feeding?
its most likely planeria, sound like it anywhays.
try the treatment explained here. and if they dont go away do some more searching.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hahahahahaha, i always raise my temp to like 84ish for a day or two and add some salt and stress coat. works fine. they're harmless...they'll look like little white worms that bend in the middle right? kinda just float with the current? raise temp and add salt and they'll go away. most often those are found in tanks with lower heat, like mid 70's. only time i've had them is when my heater broke and the water hit 63f.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they are planaria. they are 100% harmless to your fish. they just look gross in the tank. they are caused by over feeding and or leaving excess food in the tank. the fix the problem just do more water changes, dont over feed and do very thourough gravel vac's

im betting your tank has gravel too?

we should make a saved topic on planaria because it seems every week we have a couple people saying they have little white worms in their tank.

oh and water temp and salt wont do anything for them. i tried it when i first had them in my tank. i used to get them in my CA/SA cichlid tank. just be sure do do weekly water changes/gravel vac and eventually they will go away. be sure not to over feed also.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

uh what if one of em crawls out and gets in my ear or sum thing. cuz i'm sure they're outside the tank now, afterall, i change the water! i touch the water! the bucket i use to change water has tiny bits of water in it thus it MUST have some worms, what if they start crawling everywhere and like breeding , hatching eggs, and like crawling all over me and inside of me and start killing me?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ok think logically here.

they need water to live. they are harmless to fish AND HUMANS!!!!!!


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

if u say so, just thinkin bout em makes me all itchy and like twitched out haha, i effin hate worms man . . so sick, they're so small and invisible, yesterday i had a nightmare they got into my butt hole and startin eating me from the inside out . . >.<


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

bc_buddah said:


> if u say so, just thinkin bout em makes me all itchy and like twitched out haha, i effin hate worms man . . so sick, they're so small and invisible, yesterday i had a nightmare they got into my butt hole and startin eating me from the inside out . . >.<


















dude get help!


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

bc_buddah said:


> if u say so, just thinkin bout em makes me all itchy and like twitched out haha, i effin hate worms man . . so sick, they're so small and invisible, yesterday i had a nightmare they got into my butt hole and startin eating me from the inside out . . >.<
























call the CDC I think you've get something here!!! There might be an out break







. J/K they are super harmless


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> if u say so, just thinkin bout em makes me all itchy and like twitched out haha, i effin hate worms man . . so sick, they're so small and invisible, yesterday i had a nightmare they got into my butt hole and startin eating me from the inside out . . >.<


















dude get help!
[/quote]















haahah thats the funniest thing ive heard all day.. Gave me a good laugh

(no offence)


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

So what happned? You still alive


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

bmpower007 said:


> So what happned? You still alive










lol no! the maggots got him!


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

ya i'm pretty funny . . . haha know whats not funny? how my p's ate each other today . . i came upstairs after jammin, and i found 1 half eatin p struggling for life, and 2 sooper full p's . . . sad day . .


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

bc_buddah said:


> ya i'm pretty funny . . . haha know whats not funny? how my p's ate each other today . . i came upstairs after jammin, and i found 1 half eatin p struggling for life, and 2 sooper full p's . . . sad day . .


yeah that sux but its all a patrt of p keeping.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

hey the worms you have in your tank are they white color ?? cause i have the same problem there so small and white right ?? i have a few of them in my 20 gallon tank . its a convict tank with baby wigglers in it , would it hurt them if i put salt ??


----------

